

Metadata is the new black - inmygarage
http://jarrodphipps.wordpress.com/2010/02/18/metadata-is-the-new-black/

======
pedalpete
Metadata is not the new black, companies have been using metadata for ages.
What the author is looking for are personalized algorithms (also not the new
black). The metadata itself only gets these companies so far. Pandora's
metadata helps the process of recommendations, but it is actually the user
input which is the refining element in the process which makes the playlists
somewhat successful.

